# Edition of the Westminster Confession



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen this edition before and am wondering if it's the one to get,it looks really solid,what think ye?
Westminster Confession of Faith (Paperback) :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 9, 2009)

It is the best edition I know of.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Jeff- but if you can avoid paperback.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 9, 2009)

Its fine. Normally I recommend you get whichever specific revision your denomination signs off on, but you are free in that regard. I went with CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER CONFESSION OF FAITH AND CATECHISMS W/S


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Edition looks good.

I like the PCA blue notebook format (blue notebook binder holds Westminster Standards with Scripture proofs, short history of the reformation, and Book of Church Order, even Rules of (General) Assembly Operations).

Westminster Standards

That's the PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.
[often, 2/3 or more of the page is Scripture]

CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER COF & CATECHISMS W/SCRIPTURE LOOSE L

The Blue notebook binder: (also designed to contain the PCA Book of Church Order, both the Westminster Standards and BCO are the constitution of the PCA):
CEP Bookstore - BOOK OF CHURCH ORDER BINDER


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 10, 2009)

Currently the best text of the original standards. The WCF has been corrected against Carruthers; but no critical work has been done on the rest if memory serves (and I have not seen a newer edition than the mid 1990s). The PCA text is pretty messy and nothing to write home about. The OPC edition is very nice.



Jesus is my friend said:


> I've seen this edition before and am wondering if it's the one to get,it looks really solid,what think ye?
> Westminster Confession of Faith (Paperback) :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## CDM (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> It is the best edition I know of.



 Get it in hardback.


----------



## caddy (Aug 10, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Currently the best text of the original standards. The WCF has been corrected against Carruthers; but no critical work has been done on the rest if memory serves (and I have not seen a newer edition than the mid 1990s). The PCA text is pretty messy and nothing to write home about. The OPC edition is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it has been talked about before but would be nice to have a nice Leather Bound Edition of this Chris!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep. Need to sell current projects, which are preparatory to something like that first. Promotion alert. We would not have the Westminster Standards but for the Solemn League and Covenant, and my edition of that is current available (free postage through August) at my new Westminster Letter Press site. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/now-available-solemn-league-covenant-51575/
[FONT=&quot]The historian of the Westminster Assembly William M. Hetherington wrote about this religious and civil league (the purpose of which was to reform and preserve the Reformed religion in the Kingdoms of Scotland, England and Ireland) that it was _a document which we cannot help regarding as the noblest and best, in its essential nature and principles, of all that are recorded among the international transactions of the world._[/FONT]​


caddy said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Currently the best text of the original standards. The WCF has been corrected against Carruthers; but no critical work has been done on the rest if memory serves (and I have not seen a newer edition than the mid 1990s). The PCA text is pretty messy and nothing to write home about. The OPC edition is very nice.
> ...


----------



## Wayne (Aug 10, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The PCA text is pretty messy and nothing to write home about. The OPC edition is very nice.



You must have in mind the last PCA paperback edition of the Standards.
The latest printing under a PCA title is simply a hardback re-covering of the 2005 OPC edition.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't get me started Wayne. True; but at least that last PCA paperback was purportedly the PCA standards! The OPC has modified prooftexts the PCA has not adopted. This kind of sloppy approach to one's standards doesn't make me very comfortable!



Wayne said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > The PCA text is pretty messy and nothing to write home about. The OPC edition is very nice.
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 23, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize if my question is a bit redundant  but since there were a few links posted above, I was little confused. Is the following edition currently the best text of the original 1647 WCF then?
> Westminster Confession of Faith (Paperback) :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians
> ...


 
Yes, that is the edition, and yes it contains the catechisms, plus all the form of presbyterian church government, directory for public worship, and directory for family worship. I have been looking to replace my copy as well, and have noticed that almost everyone is out of the hardback version. However, you can get it straight from the publisher here if you are interested.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Sep 23, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Don't get me started Wayne. True; but at least that last PCA paperback was purportedly the PCA standards! The OPC has modified prooftexts the PCA has not adopted. This kind of sloppy approach to one's standards doesn't make me very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may be wrong, but I thought that while the proof texts were published, they were not given constitutional status by either body. The OPC website even states:


> The Scripture proof texts were originally prepared by the Westminster divines, revised over the years by a succession of committees, and approved for publication by various general assemblies of the OPC, but are not a part of the constitution itself.


I believe (but may be mistaken) that the PCA holds to the same line of thought. The confession and catechisms are part of the constitution, but the proof texts to them are not to be considered as part of the confession or catechisms. So if the confession and catechisms are the same, then the constitutional documents are the same, and it really doesn't matter if they print it with the OPC proof texts, as the later are just a useful study tool.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks to be the same edition Jessica. I am sure that it will serve you well!


----------

